# Anyone doing IVF in Manchester?



## Sam31 (Aug 31, 2002)

Hi everyone,

This is my first post. We've been ttc since Feb 01 and I just got put on an NHS IVF waiting list. However, since the list is 2 yrs long  , we're contemplating private treatment. Just wondered if anyone has any experience in the NW?

Many thanks
Sam


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Sam

Just wanted to welcome you to Fertility Friends.

Unfortunately you can't get much more south than me as I'm in West Sussex, so I dont have a clue about places in the North West. I'm sure that someone will though!

Good Luck Sam
Love Sue
x


----------



## carols (Apr 16, 2002)

Hi Sam, 

Manchester has about 4 fertility clinics. I am also in the south so have no experience of 'up north..
However greater manchester has two Manchester fertility services 0161 8629567 and Care at Alexandra Victoria Park hospital 0161 2573799 
           
South Manchester also has two Salford Royal IVF and Fertility Centre 0161 7874699 and St Marys Hospital regional IVF and DI unit 0161 2766340

you can get more information on each clinic from the HFEA site. 

Good luck 
Carol


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Hi Sam,

Welcome to FF! 

This is the best place to be for all the support you could ever wish for, the girls on here are fab  and have so much time for each other.

I'm afraid I'm a SouthWester!, based in Bristol! But I'm sure someone soon will pop up from Manchester.

I see Carols has given you details on the Clinics in Manchester,

The Website for the HFEA is:
http://www.hfea.gov.uk/

What I would say is that when looking at each Clinics success rates - be very careful when you compare each of them. All of these statistics are very misleading and my not tell you the full story. For example, one Clinic may not treat older people, or people with certain conditions/prognosis  - as this could have a detrimental effect on their overall statistics, whereas, other Clinics treat a wide range of patients  and hence will have some higher risk cases, which means their overall % success rate would appear lower.

These tables do not show data recorded on a set criteria. So for more accurate figures, you will need to talk to each Clinic to determine how there figures are made up.

I hope this is of some help.

All the very best Sam,

Sue.


----------



## Gill (Mar 24, 2002)

hi sam, 
i'm in the northwest too and have been referred to St. Mary's in Manchester on NHS. i've not received an appointment yet and so have never been, but i'll gladly share my experiences with you when i start cycling!
good luck!
Gill


----------



## Sam31 (Aug 31, 2002)

Hi to SueL, Carol, Sue MJ & Gill  Thanks very much for the replies. I do go to a couple of other websites, but they are mostly American, so it's good to read from a UK perspective.

Thanks for all the info Carol, and Sue for the HFEA website. I will definitely have a look for clinics in my area.

Gill, if I eventually do this on the NHS, I will be at St Mary's too, so would love to hear how you get on there!

I really don't know an awful lot about IVF just now, but I'm concerned that we really haven't had that much testing done. Just progesterone, HSG and SA so far. Is it normal to have other bloodwork at this stage or other tests? I am scheduled for an ultrasound/hysteroscopy in October to rule out polyps as I get an awful lot of spotting before my period (like up to 9 days!). My consultant is not keen on doing laparoscopy at all.

Anyway, I will go before I write a novel! Thanks again everyone.

Sam x


----------



## Sammy (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Sam,

Welcome to Fertility Friends!! We`re being treated at St Mary`s, we`ve had 2 fresh cycles there already. I should tell you that we were told it would be a 2 yr wait but it turned out to be well over 3 yrs and nearly 4 by the time we started our 1st cycle. 
Good luck with your decision and if there is anything I can help with just shout 

Sammy x


----------



## Debbie (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Sam

I am having treatment st St Marys at the moment. We are on our third and final frozen embryo transfer. I have a high fsh level and used eggs donated by a known donor. All the nursing staff at the hospital are excellent, (especially Jean, Tracey and Helen).

I read in your post you may think about going private, as Sammy said we waited just over 3 years for our NHS consultation but we also had private treatment at Manchester Fertility Services where we had 3 goes at IUI. At that time my fsh level wasn't to bad but I really wish that I'd gone straight in for private IVF but there you go.

The consultant at MSF is the same one as St Marys.

Good luck with whatever you decide and if you need anymore info let me know.

Love Debbie x


----------



## Sam31 (Aug 31, 2002)

Hi Sammy & Debbie, thanks for replying and for the real-life info on the waiting time. That must have been really tough waiting so long and going through more than 1 cycle. Good luck to both of you this time. What's your diagnosis, Sammy? I think I've put somewhere we are the dreaded unexplained so far.

I've been on the website for Manchester Fertility Services and had a look at the price list, but since I wasn't sure how much of the drugs I would need, I dread to think what the total cost of a cycle is  (I did note the 'no credit cards' bit - bang goes maxing out the cards for this then  )

I think we have a way to go yet before starting, as I decided that I would have to pay off my current loans, since I'll probably have to get another to pay for this. So that's October 2003. I guess I'm still hoping some fairy godmother is going to come down and give me a (fixeable) diagnosis! 

Anyway, thanks again, and best wishes to you both.

Sam x


----------



## Debbie (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Sam

Just wanted to mention that when we were having our private treatment our GP paid for our drugs, we just had to pay the usual prescription charge. It might be worth having a chat with your GP.

Good Luck

Love Debbie x


----------



## Celia (Jun 8, 2002)

Hi Sam

I have recently had treatment at Manchester Fertility Services and am now 13 weeks pregnant after 2 IUIs.

Have you got as far as discussions with fertility consultants at all? Because of my age (37) I decided I couldn't really afford to wait for NHS treatment so I decided to go private. However as we were also unexplained they suggested trying IUI first. This is not nearly as expensive as IVF and you don't need as many drugs - the disadvantage is that the success rate is much lower - but then it did work for me!!

Hope this is of some help and let me know if you want any more info.

Celia


----------



## Sam31 (Aug 31, 2002)

Hi Debbie, that's great that your GP paid for the drugs!!Is it a fundholding practice? I have a feeling mine just deals with local hospital contracts, but I will certainly check that out. Thanks for the info, very helpful to know the possibility is there.

Celia - congratulations to you!! It's good to hear of some success, I've been checking out the Manchester Fertility Services website.
I have had a first appointment with a fertility specialist and he didn't mention IUI at all, just IVF, but we are also unexplained. I haven't spoken to him about what he would recommend if we went privately though, I wonder if they only recommend IVF on the NHS because it has a higher success rate? I did read somewhere that they think going through IVF tells you more ie whether fertilisation took place etc. and that if you did IUI and it fails, you really don't have a clue why or even if the egg fertilised. Must admit I would prefer to do that first rather than go through the whole shebang with IVF.
I did discuss IUI with a previous (useless!) gyn, but he said that they only do it if there is MF infertility.
I'm 31, not ancient in fertility terms apparently, but feel time is going so fast. I feel like I've been piling on time in dog-years since all this ttc started!

Anyway, I have another appt at the beginning of October and will be quizzing him about IUI!

Thanks to you both for your help

Sam x


----------



## Lynn (Nov 9, 2002)

Hi Sam - I have done 3 cycles in Manchester with Care - that was in 2000 - they were very small then but OK.

In Dec 00 I read about a free drug trial at Bourn Hall in Cambridge which resulted in a baby girl - now 14 months. Just had 2 frozen embbies put back but if this does not work will go back to Care - they have a good website and chat rooms.

www.care-ivf.com

Will however look at Manchester Fertility Centre too. I think it is very hard to choose between clinics - I was paying £3.5k a go so they should all be good for that!

Let me know if you want any other information.


----------



## katlistukuk (Mar 18, 2003)

HI GILL IM UNDER ST MARYS AND HAVE BEEN FOR 5 YEARS. I HAVE 9 EMBRYOS ON ICE AT THE MOMENT I GOT EGGS FROM A DONOR . WHERE IN MANCHETSER ARE YOU?. IM DUE TO START TREAMENT SOON YEPPIE XXX KAT


----------



## pippa manchester (Mar 28, 2003)

[quote author=Debbie hilink=board=3;threadid=735;start=0#msg7736 date=1030902414]
Hi Sam

I am having treatment st St Marys at the moment. We are on our third and final frozen embryo transfer. I have a high fsh level and used eggs donated by a known donor. All the nursing staff at the hospital are excellent, (especially Jean, Tracey and Helen).

I read in your post you may think about going private, as Sammy said we waited just over 3 years for our NHS consultation but we also had private treatment at Manchester Fertility Services where we had 3 goes at IUI. At that time my fsh level wasn't to bad but I really wish that I'd gone straight in for private IVF but there you go.

The consultant at MSF is the same one as St Marys.

Good luck with whatever you decide and if you need anymore info let me know.

Love Debbie x

hi debbie i have been under st marys for 5 nearly 6 years i have donor eggs. i have 9 embryos left on ice at the moment and will have ivf no 2 in may.

many thanks xxx


----------



## Genie (Mar 23, 2003)

Hi Sam

I've used a private clinic in Manchester called Manchester Fertility Services. I've just finished my 2nd IVF treatment with them and am in the waiting period!

The treatment I've received as been brill, the staff there, particularly the nurses are very helpful and understanding. One of the nurses has been through infertility treatment herself so really understands.

I'd certainly recommend them. If you want to know more please feel free to email me.

Good luck
Genie


----------



## pippa manchester (Mar 28, 2003)

hi genie how did you get on in your 2wk wait ? what hospitl are you under xxx


----------



## Genie (Mar 23, 2003)

Hi Pippa,

Thanks for asking. I'm still in my 2ww - get a test on Friday, so getting a bit nervous about it all now. I'm not under any of the hospitals in Manchester but have been using Manchester Fertility Services for my treatment.

Good luck to you.
Genie



pippa manchester said:


> hi genie how did you get on in your 2wk wait ? what hospitl are you under xxx


----------



## jag (May 2, 2003)

hi,
i have just had my two embryos implanted this morning at alexandra hospital, manchester, i am very nervous, i have to wait two weeks now to take a pregnancy test, this is my first time with icsi, i have done nothing but rest today, my tummy is like a balloon too! ^thumbsup^


----------



## nubianqueen (Sep 29, 2005)

please inform us with your results please


----------



## sunrise (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi Sam,
I am a surrogate mum ,and had my first et in December at CARE.I was lucky enogh for it to work first time.
I have found all the staff very friendly and have no complains in their prcedures etc.

Goodluck

Lorraine


----------



## klh1977 (Apr 16, 2004)

We are SO lucky with St Marys.

We were put on the IVF waiting list in Dec 04. Like everyone else we were told it was 3 years wait. Well after just 8 months we got a letter through to say we were invited to the Waiting List meeting.
We had our 1st consultation with Dr Ali in Oct 05 after just 10 months of waiting.

Its just my weight letting us down. I've lost 10lbs so far this year and I need to lose another 22lbs before they let me start.

Good Luck everyone


----------

